# Happy new year



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Happy new year to all forum members
From myself Bob, the little woman Mely, and our sister Bunso
We hope all your plans and dreams for 2018 happen as you want them to


HAPPY NEW YEAR🍺


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Thank You. And wish the same for you & yours.

Fred


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy New Year to all. It is getting pretty noisy in the Barangay, sounds like a war zone out there, glad I'm a KM away from it.


----------



## 74Jedi (Dec 27, 2017)

Happy New Year 2018 to everyone on this wonderful forum. Wishing everyone a safe healthy happy and prosperous Year!!!

Francis


----------

